# [DOW] Pseudo : SLIP OU CALECON!

## Trevoke

Bon, puisque les modos sont en vacances, je vous prouve une fois de plus que je devrais etre moderateur en prenant la releve tant attendue, et je vous propose une question qui occupe l'homme depuis la puberte : 

SLIP ou CALECON ?

Discutez.

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf. Pourquoi ne pas avoir lancé cela en sondage ?

Pour moi c'est caleçon. Vive la liberté de mouvement !

----------

## blasserre

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Arf. Pourquoi ne pas avoir lancé cela en sondage ?
> 
> Pour moi c'est caleçon. Vive la liberté de mouvement !

 

pour moi aussi... sauf le dimanche : rien

vive la VRAIE liberté de mouvement

EDIT : commando   :Laughing:   ROTFL

----------

## kwenspc

COMMANDO! 

à oualp dans la grotte, l'os de mammouth dans la main et le pc.

(cherchez l'intrus)

----------

## Trevoke

L'intrus est evidemment la grotte : pas d'electricite, et acces internet gregaire.

Pour moi c'est calecon.

Euh, je veux dire, porte-jarretelle.

Euh. Soylent Green.

SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE! IT'S PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPEEEEEEUUUUUUULLLE !

----------

## UB|K

ça craque dur ici!!

moi c'est caleçon mais je regrette l'absence du légendaire slip kangourou...

----------

## kwenspc

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> ça craque dur ici!!
> 
> 

 

à ton avis, pkoi je suis en mode commando?   :Laughing:  (euh hum hum)

----------

## UB|K

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> à ton avis, pkoi je suis en mode commando?   (euh hum hum)

 

ouaip bah épargne nous les détails, pervers!

----------

## Temet

Non mais MDR!

J'ai mis caleçon ... mais c'est Shorties ici  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   à ton avis, pkoi je suis en mode commando?   (euh hum hum) 
> 
> ouaip bah épargne nous les détails, pervers!

 

owned!  (où ai je fait montre de perversité? c'est toi qui pense à mal   :Laughing:  )

bon ok ok --> []

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Il fait chaud à N.Y ou quoi ?  Bon pour moi ds la caraïbe c'est short  sinon boxer mais je n'aime pas les vêtements de toute façon   :Laughing:  !

Tient il est 12h40 et il fait bien chaud , je crois que je vais passer en mode commando   :Very Happy:  ...

                                                            @ +

----------

## anigel

Rhooo mon Dieu.... Non mais sérieux là, faut apprendre la patience hein  :Wink:  ! Pour la peine, je refuse de voter.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, puisque les modos sont en vacances, je vous prouve une fois de plus que je devrais etre moderateur en prenant la releve tant attendue

 

D'une part les modos ne sont pas vacances, et assument leurs fonctions pleinement, malgré le peu de temps libre laissé par leur "vraie vie", et d'autre part, si tu veux mon avis... C'est mal barré pour devenir calife à la place du calife avec des débats d'un niveau aussi élevé  :Laughing:  ! Tu as pensé à rédiger des HOWTO sur ce genre de sujet ?

PS : avant que tu ne te mette à apprendre le LaTeX pour rédiger ledit document, je précise de suite que je plaisantais   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Trevoke

anigel, tu sais bien que certains des meilleurs documents ecrits proviennent de blagues!

Exemples: 

Angleterre, 1750 : "Man, what do you think of a country where there's no king?" "Hahahahaha" ...   :Arrow:   Constitution americaine

~1995 : "Dude, do you have as much free time as I do? Let's write an OS that'll let everyone waste their time compiling stuff. But let's actually make it useful so you have to choose between compiling and working."   :Arrow:  Gentoo

Sinon, je me dois d'avouer que je suis assez tente par le HOWTO slip/calecon, donc si quelqu'un veut s'y atteler avec moi, hein..   :Laughing: 

Et puis je deviendrai calife en tant voulu, na!   :Razz: 

----------

## Nirna

Et bien, on apprend plein de choses intéressantes, sur ce forum ! 

Ici, caleçon pour protéger le matériel propriétaire mais dont le rêve est d'être open-source   :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

Perso c'est calecon, ca permet de meilleurs uptimes.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Héhé, bien joué le sondage revoke   :Laughing: 

Ben moi c'est caleçon la journée et commando le soir !!!

----------

## geekounet

Bah alors, personne ne se prononce pour le slip ?  :Mr. Green: 

Ben ouais moi c en slip  :Very Happy: , pour bien maintenir le matos ... ^^

----------

## Babali

ouais le slip de grand pere avec des bretelles  :Smile: 

----------

## plut0nium

...

boxer

...

----------

## ercete

j'ai honte de poster ca mais bon... la bière aide à assumer

comme disais mon oncle quand j'avais 6 ans (et ca me faisait rire *sic*) :

mieux vaut un coca-cola au glacon qu'un caca colé au caleçon

----------

## _Seth_

 *trevoke wrote:*   

> anigel, tu sais bien que certains des meilleurs documents ecrits proviennent de blagues!
> 
> Exemples:
> 
> Angleterre, 1750 : "Man, what do you think of a country where there's no king?" "Hahahahaha" ...  Constitution americaine
> ...

 

Tout a fait d'accord, j'ajouterais même :

~1981: "Hé ! Bill ! si on ecrivait un OS tellement pourri qu'on pourrait refourguer à prix d'or presque n'importe quoi derrière ?   :Arrow:  M$-DOS

Edit : au fait, comme plusieurs congénères, je porte des shorty et c'est pas dans le poll  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> jmieux vaut un coca-cola au glacon qu'un caca colé au caleçon

 

Ah c'est frais !  :Laughing: 

Moi j'aime bien les caleçons, mais alors molletonnés !

----------

## titoucha

Pour moi caleçon en soie, plus vite enlevé pour être en commando   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et puis je deviendrai calife en tant voulu, na!  

 

J'ai peur que tu soit deçu mon Trevoke, ça ne marche pas qu'a l'ancienneté  :Laughing: 

Pis ya pas mal de "potentiels" maintenant et les élus sont peu nombreux.

Bon allez juste pour dire, perso c'est commando   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bah faut dire ce serait le comble de vivre sur une ile et de se prendre le chou avec ce genre de truc  :Laughing: 

[EDIT] c'est quand mème n'importe quoi ce sondage  :Laughing: 

----------

## DeefeR

Perso commando, c'est bien plus agréable.

Sauf bien sur quand il fait 10° à l'intérieur   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

boxer!

----------

## PabOu

slip parceque le commando, c'est pas très bien vu dans la vie de tous les jours... pourquoi le slip ? parceque je n'ai jamais rien essayé d'autre.. oui, ça se répare, mais je n'ai pas besoin de refaire ma garde robe pour le moment... Je dois économiser pour un core 2 duo :p

----------

## At0m3

Héhé, caleçon.

Une petit pensée cependant pour le porte-jaretelle, dont les élastiques claquent nos petits doigts rendus bleutés  :Embarassed:  . Tout ce qu'il y avait de plus sexy fut un temps (pour les femmes bien entendues, mais je n'ai pas connu ça)

----------

## Trevoke

Comment ca je peux pas devenir calife a l'anciennete? Genre il faut que je participe, que je sois gentil et tout? Ah la la, galere.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Comment ca je peux pas devenir calife a l'anciennete? Genre il faut que je participe, que je sois gentil et tout? Ah la la, galere.

 

ben sinon je le serais aussi, calife   :Neutral: 

----------

## Trevoke

Haha... De toute facon, on verra bien quand ils auront besoin d'un autre modo, hein  :Smile: 

Je suis pas assez present pour etre un candidat de toute facon, je prefere rester la blague des forums  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

Moi slip...Hum et si vendredi fait beau (on ne sait jamais) commando completement bourré dans la piscine gonflable de mon pote pour sa fete d'annif.

----------

## Trevoke

Je decouvre avec stupeur que les gentooistes sont en majorite des nudistes qui plongent dans le stupre.

----------

## deja_pris

Hé oui, les gentooistes sont des genstoo nus...

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une aspirine avant que je sorte ?

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Comment ca je peux pas devenir calife a l'anciennete?

 

Ben non ....

Ah, ces jeunes qui veulent tout, tout de suite ...

----------

## kopp

Slip, j'aime pas trop quand ça se ballade tout le temps. Surtout en fait je trouve génant les caleçons avec un pantalon, ça tient chaud etc. Mais je me ballade toute la journée en callecon le dimanche, l'été, le soir etc parce que mamam réclame un minimum de pudeur à table   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Hé oui, les gentooistes sont des genstoo nus...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une aspirine avant que je sorte ?

 

Ceci est peut être dû à la chaleur acumulée par les machines des gentooistes utilsées H-24   :Razz: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Boxer pour ma part

Tiens, d'ailleur pk boxer n'est pas dans les propositions ? :p

----------

## kernelsensei

Dans mon armoire j'ai des slips, caleçons et boxers... et comme j'aime pas me prendre la tête, je mets le 1er qui me tombe sous la main, donc c'est du /dev/urandom !

----------

## dapsaille

Le caleçon vaincras ..

 Quel bonheur que de pouvoir m'enfiler le matin dans ce caleçon (un des caleçons hein pas l'unique) en ayant la tête dans le paté ..

 Imaginez un slop .... je rate le trou à chaque fois .. tandis que le caleçon c'est l'abs du sous vêtement, l'airbag de mes attributs ....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il faut faire un choix, perso j'utilise principalement slip, boxer et caleçon !

Slip pour les jours de travails et aussi parce que ces jours là je fais du sport....

Boxer dès que je suis en sortie ou que je sais que je vais voir une fille (bah oué, moi les filles me disent toutes que slip c'est moche et caleçon pas sexy... et moi je fais toujours ce qu'on me dit)

Caleçon pour dormir, je trouve rien de mieux pour être à l'aise  :Smile: 

Donc bon, je comprends pas qu'il faille choisir un camp  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Le caleçon vaincras ..
> 
>  Quel bonheur que de pouvoir m'enfiler le matin dans ce caleçon (un des caleçons hein pas l'unique) en ayant la tête dans le paté ..
> 
>  Imaginez un slop .... je rate le trou à chaque fois .. tandis que le caleçon c'est l'abs du sous vêtement, l'airbag de mes attributs ....
> ...

 

Le caleçon c'est une plaie, c'est fourbe, c'est traitre, au moment ou t'enfiles ton futal ça en profite toujours pour te remonter dans la raie du ...

Sinon, sans déc il fallait un thread comme ça pour réssuciter les vieux de la vieille qu'on avait pas vu depuis des lustres ^_^

----------

## Longfield

Slip !!!!

J'ai horreur d'avoir le matos qui se balade librement, et j'aime pas trop la sensation des boxers qui serrent un peu le haut des cuisses ! En plus je fais pas mal de sport (oui, c'est possible pour un gentooiste) et je devrais mettre un slip à chaque fois ...

C'est clair que c'est un peu moins sex, mais bon si tu prends pas les vieux modèles kangourou, c'est pas non plus hyper moche !

----------

## GaMeS

Pour moi caleçon en soie  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, çà devrait être interdit, les posts trop drôles où on ne contrôle plus ses zygomatiques quand le chef passe devant le bureau...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

après avoir eu une longue période caleçons, je suis revenus aux slips. je trouve ca finalement plus confortable...

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Raaah, çà devrait être interdit, les posts trop drôles où on ne contrôle plus ses zygomatiques quand le chef passe devant le bureau... 

 

Tu peux pas lui dire ensuite que c'est un forum hyper sérieux pour dépanner l'informatique du travail   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Je prends le premier truc qui vient dans le tiroir : ça peut être slip, caleçon, boxer ... ou cuissard de cycliste.

Attention à ne pas confondre les caleçons avec les pyjamas courts : il m'est déjà arrivé de partir au boulot avec un bas de pyjama sous mon pantalon ! Et je suis d'accord avec Longfield sur son analyse pertinente du boxer (et je ne parle pas du boxer de bain, définitivement à proscrire !).

----------

## kopp

Moi aussi je plussois pour le boxer, j'ai voulu tester une fois parce que mon frere soutenait que c'était plus confortable que le slip, j'ai pas tenu 20m en marchant avant que ça me rende dingue ! Au final j'ai refilé mes boxers à mon frère et voilà   :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Moi aussi j'ai une préférence pour les slips, ça maintient bien le matériel en place quand on est un jeune cadre dynamique comme moi (enfin pas encore cadre et pas très dynamique). C'est une impression ou les porteurs de slips sont majoritaires dans l'équipe de traduction de la GWN ?

----------

## Trevoke

Vous etes tous tares, mais qu'est-ce qu'on se poile!

----------

## kopp

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Moi aussi j'ai une préférence pour les slips, ça maintient bien le matériel en place quand on est un jeune cadre dynamique comme moi (enfin pas encore cadre et pas très dynamique). C'est une impression ou les porteurs de slips sont majoritaires dans l'équipe de traduction de la GWN ?

 

A quand des slips estampilés "GWN-fr team"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT : typo, caractère suédois qui trainaitLast edited by kopp on Tue Sep 05, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Le caleï¿½on vaincras ..
> 
>  Quel bonheur que de pouvoir m'enfiler le matin dans ce caleï¿½on (un des caleï¿½ons hein pas l'unique) en ayant la tï¿½te dans le patï¿½ ..
> 
>  Imaginez un slop .... je rate le trou ï¿½ chaque fois .. tandis que le caleï¿½on c'est l'abs du sous vï¿½tement, l'airbag de mes attributs ....
> ...

 

je plussoie pour le boxer!! un caleÃ§on c'est d'un chiant : cf le dÃ©but d'explication d'Enlight, avec en plus le danger qu'une couille se met Ã  bouffer dans la gamÃ¨le Orthographe de l'autre.

PS : c'est vrai qu'on dÃ©terre les morts ici..:-]

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Moi aussi j'ai une préférence pour les slips, ça maintient bien le matériel en place quand on est un jeune cadre dynamique comme moi (enfin pas encore cadre et pas très dynamique). C'est une impression ou les porteurs de slips sont majoritaires dans l'équipe de traduction de la GWN ? 
> 
> A quand des slips estampilés "GWN-fr team"  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

 

:D :D :D

Je suis prêt à en acheter moi ;-)

----------

## anigel

Arghhh, je n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus, mais j'avais trouvé il y a quelques mois, un site de vente en ligne où les sous-vêtements (y compris féminins) à l'effigie des différentes distribs étaient en bonne place...

EDIT : YEAHHHHHH !!!! je l'ai retrouvé !

----------

## PabOu

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Arghhh, je n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus, mais j'avais trouvé il y a quelques mois, un site de vente en ligne où les sous-vêtements (y compris féminins) à l'effigie des différentes distribs étaient en bonne place...
> 
> EDIT : YEAHHHHHH !!!! je l'ai retrouvé !

 

Suite à tes aveux concernant ton pseudo, ça ne m'étonne guère que tu nous sorte un lien vers un sous-vêtement féminin ;-)

----------

## anigel

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Suite à tes aveux concernant ton pseudo, ça ne m'étonne guère que tu nous sorte un lien vers un sous-vêtement féminin 

 

Et ben... Dire que ma femme commence à s'intéresser à Linux, j'espère au moins qu'elle ne tombera pas sur ce thread...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

Une copine avec une culotte gentoo !

Faudrais vraiment pousser loin le vice là   :Laughing: 

y'sont fou ces geeks ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Une copine avec une culotte gentoo !
> 
> Faudrais vraiment pousser loin le vice là  
> 
> y'sont fou ces geeks ^^

 

Hum tiens justement je suis tombé sur ça une fois ^^ (ne vous faites pas d'idées, c'était à l'occasion d'une simple recherche d'image sur Tux  :Razz: )

----------

## kopp

C'est que ce serait presque sexy, on en mangerait du pingouin  :Wink: 

----> []

PS: peux pas voir le lien d'anigel, je sais pas pourquoi

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est que ce serait presque sexy, on en mangerait du pingouin 
> 
> ----> []
> 
> PS: peux pas voir le lien d'anigel, je sais pas pourquoi

 

ah ah je vois que je suis pas le seu là avoir l'esprit tourné d'une certaine manière  :Mr. Green: 

atta je te rejoints

----------

## yuk159

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   C'est que ce serait presque sexy, on en mangerait du pingouin 
> 
> ----> []
> 
> PS: peux pas voir le lien d'anigel, je sais pas pourquoi 
> ...

 

Remarque, pas étonnant vu ton avatar  :Mr. Green: 

Mais fais gaffe au marteau quand mème   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remarque, pas étonnant vu ton avatar 
> 
> Mais fais gaffe au marteau quand mème  

 

 :Laughing: 

ça va ça va pour le moment ma "Kaori" est loin de moi (snifff)  mais ça va se payer c'est net!  (beware!)

----------

## _droop_

Erf, je l'avais raté celui là...

Ca mérite de le faire remonter...

J'ai bien évidemment voter slip (je le mentionne car ça interesse tout le monde), surtout pour le sport (j'ai un pote qui a eu un accident avec des caleçons trop large, ça avait pas l'air agréable)...

----------

## titoucha

Attend si j'ai bien compris tu dis que ton pote  a eu un accident de caleçon   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Attend si j'ai bien compris tu dis que ton pote  a eu un accident de caleçon   

 

torsion testiculaire. ça a plus de chance d'arriver avec un caleçon apparement... (enfin ça s'est bien fini pour lui).

----------

## geekounet

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Attend si j'ai bien compris tu dis que ton pote  a eu un accident de caleçon    
> 
> torsion testiculaire. ça a plus de chance d'arriver avec un caleçon apparement... (enfin ça s'est bien fini pour lui).

 

Aïe O_O"

----------

## Jacqueline

Est ce que l'autre a  eu un carton rouge  ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

